
Hackers Prove They Can ‘Pwn’ the Lives of Those Not Hyperconnected - plg
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2015/10/14/hackers-prove-they-can-pwn-the-lives-of-those-not-hyperconnected/?action=click&contentCollection=technology&region=rank&module=package&version=highlights&contentPlacement=4&pgtype=collection
======
plg
I don't get the big idea though. If I trick you into giving me your house key,
I can break in when you're not home and go through your drawers. Read your
diary. Make phone calls from your house. So? This is news?

~~~
sundaeofshock
The article is clearly target at non-technical users, not the HN crowd.

~~~
plg
I guess ... but how "technical" do you have to be to know to resist typing in
your password in a phishing scenario?

We don't say one needs "technical" knowledge to resist giving out your SSN and
bank PIN on the phone to someone who calls claiming to be your bank. It's just
common sense.

~~~
sundaeofshock
The target of many scams are folks in their 60s and 70s. This isn't a question
of lack of common sense, but an issue with deteriorating mental faculties.

Go beyond, most folks just aren't savvy enough to recognize a technical risk.
Folks who spend all their time in tech forget that what we do is complex and
confusing to the average person. People expect their technology to work like
their cars. Given the way technology is marketed, this is not an unreasonable
expectation.

